# Day sailors on Lake George, NY



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,

We have a summer place near Lake George, NY. We have a Laser (old but fun) as well as a power boat and a bunch of canoes. We live in New England but do most of our boating in the Adirondacks and are very familiar with the area.

We joined SailNet hoping to get good info on daysailers for lake sailing. We're looking for something that is fun, reasonably fast but stable. Hope to be able to sail with 4 to 6 folks on board.

thanks!

Pat and Rich


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

Hobie Getaway would be my pick.
Hobie Getaway


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

If you can find one of these around somewhere...they are a great, roomy and stable daysailor.
Columbia Yacht Owners Association








Here's one that recently sold: Columbia 21 for sale, sailboat for sale, used sailboats


----------

